# فندق "فور سيزونز-سايان" في جزيرة بالي



## احمد الراشد (10 مارس 2006)

المنظر الخارجي







منظر للسطح .. 






أحد الغرف اللي تطل علىالطبيعة






التمتع بحمام سباحة خاص






يعني أتصور راح تلهى عن الأكل بمتعة المنظر






الكافيه بجنب المسبح






صالة الترفيه.. يالله من فضلك










__________________​


----------



## troy_119 (10 مارس 2006)

الله ينور عليك و على فكره عندى اضافه ........
النوع ده من العماره اسمه العماره الخضراء و هذه العماره لها مميزات كتييييييييييييييييييييير و جميله جدا


----------



## جارة القمر (11 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخي احمد فندق جميل والمكان اجمل ..
تحياتي


----------



## وفاء (11 مارس 2006)

مشكور يا اخ احمد المناظر كانها قطعة من الجنة......!!


----------



## سامي الدعيس (11 مارس 2006)

*رائع*

انا منذهل بشدة لما أراه من مناظر خلابة لاتدل على روعتها فقط وانما تدل ايضا على رهافة احساس من اختارها ....:12: :12: :12:


----------



## ابتهال (12 مارس 2006)

فندق اكثر من رائع 
اعتقد ان من اهم اسباب نجاح اى مشروع هو الاختيار الموفق للمكان والارض.......:77:


----------



## الازهرى (13 أبريل 2006)

تجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الازهرى (13 أبريل 2006)

تجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (14 أبريل 2006)

رائع .. ليس فقط التصميم المعماري 
بل حتى التصميم العمراني ومدى ملائمته للطبيعة 
فعلا المصمم أتقن وتفنن في أسلوب الراحة
ألف شكر يالغلا على هالصور الرائعة


----------



## المهندسة مي (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على هذا المشروع .. 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

فندق اكثر من رائع وموقع تحفه


----------



## mohamed aseer (16 أبريل 2006)

ايه التحفه المعماريه الرائعه ديه؟
مشكور لموضوعك اخى


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (16 أبريل 2006)

*مشكووووووورجدا*

الف تحيه اليك ايها المتالق في سما المنتدى الاخ احمد راشد ونتمنى لو تنزل المساقط للفندق ان وجدت وكذلك فنادق اخرى خمسه نجوم ولك منا كل الشكر والاحترام
والسلام ختام 

الشامي


----------



## بوحسن (18 أبريل 2006)

الله عليهم يستخدموا الطبيعة ومناظرها الخلابه ويناسبوها مع التصميم والله اكثر من روعة شكرا ومرسي على هذا.......................................................يعجز الكلام .................................


----------



## uae_virus6 (19 أبريل 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## ابو ايمن الصبري (20 أبريل 2006)

الطبيعية شي جميل اضفت الروعة والجمال على التميم كنت بس احب ان ارى بعض البلانات والمناظير للمبنى ككل


----------



## ابو ايمن الصبري (20 أبريل 2006)

الطبيعية شي جميل اضفت الروعة والجمال على التصميم كنت بس احب ان ارى بعض البلانات والمناظير للمبنى ككل


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة موضوع رائع جدا
وصور الفندق رائعة تدل على عمارة راقية جدا و فكر متطور 

و ارجو اضافة مساقط افقية للمشروع اذا امكن ذلك
و شكرا جدا


----------



## روان ناصر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

وااااااااااااااااو ما احلاه يسلمووووووو على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## طموح مهندسة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## نهاد (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة الفندق اكتر من رائع بيشبه فيلا الشلال في اندماجه مع الطبيعة


----------



## هيثم محمد (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا المشروع اكثر من رائع من استغلال الموقع وروعه الافكار المعماريه وهذا الاسلوب يعجبني بشده علي عكس ما نجده الان من منشاة لا تتلائم مع ظروف الموقع


----------



## hb-arch (19 نوفمبر 2006)

وايد حلو............................


----------



## روميروالمصرى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراا يا عسل .............


----------



## عدنان النجار (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتع ومنتهي الروعة


----------



## محمد65 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*عماد الهيتي*

السلام عليكم تبارك الله في ماخلق وهو خير الرازقين العمارة فن والله المبدع ممن شاهد هكذا مكان اطلب ان يدعو الله ان يفرج عن العراقيين مانحن فيه فكله حسرات لاننا نامل ان يمن الله على العراق بالفرج وننام على بساط او على الارض بامان:31:


----------



## عمادالهيتي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم الفضل لله فيما خلق في هذه الطبيعة تبارك الله فيما خلق وعاشت ايدك ياباني هذا الصرح تذكرو اخوانكم العراقيين عندما تشاهدون هذا الصنيع


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (21 نوفمبر 2006)

فندق رائع جدا شكرا علي هذ المشروع


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

فندق هائل فعلا ومثالى
انا شاهدت نماذج كثيرة لفنادق ووحدات فندقية وهذا من افضلها


----------



## عنتري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور مناظر جميلة و الطبيعة اجمل


----------



## zaqxswcde (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## hamid02 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك علي هده المناظر الرائعة


----------



## alaaja84 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا
ياريت اذا في مساقط افقيه ،موقع عام ، مقطع عن المشروع لأني مهتم جدا فيه

شكرا


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

فندق رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا.


----------



## tareqturkmani (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم صلي على رسول الله
ألله يزيدك من علمه النافع وانفع به غيرك يا الله


----------



## مهندسة روعة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

المشرووووووووووع رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا جدا 
والمناظر بجد بتجنن
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ama-nti (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذه الصور الرائعه ونرجو المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الفندق


----------



## ملكة الحسن (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة أنا دائما يستوقفني فندق الفور سيزونز 

دائما يتميز بعمارة و تصميم داخلي رائع 

و غير هذا كله 

5 ++

مش بس خمس نجوم + نجمتين 

يعني خدمات خيالية 

و أنا من عشاق الرفاهية 

 

شكرا على الصور الرائعة جدا 

لطالما سمعت عن جمال بالي ولكن بهذا الشكل ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## الوسام الماسى (31 يناير 2007)

الله شو رائع والطبيعة لها دور كبير فى جمال الفندق
مشكور كتير


----------



## engramy (1 فبراير 2007)

:59: :59: :59: :59: :59: :59: :59:


----------



## raghad (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة..
الفندق هذا كانه جزء من الطبيعة الرائعة التي يقع وسطها واللي يسكن فيه يشعر بانه غير محاط بجدران ..وياريت فعلا لو تزودنا بمساقط الفندق ان وجدت عندك كما قال الاخ الشامي


----------



## مازن هندي (1 فبراير 2007)

جمال المكون والمكان


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (1 فبراير 2007)

تصميم رائع في كيفية التكامل بين الطبيعة والمنشأ
شكرا أخي على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (16 فبراير 2007)

ذبحتنا بالصور . شي ياخذ العقل.................
التايكر


----------



## es_3obayda (16 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله .......................


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (22 فبراير 2007)

صور كتير حلوه
وشكرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان الموضوع متكرر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:18:


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الجمال لا يقاوم


----------



## master-z (25 أكتوبر 2007)

nice nice nice


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا شي جميل وخلاب


----------



## حاتم مطر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شيء روعه روعه روعه


----------



## تامر 2007 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طبعا ده تصميم رائع ومتقن سواء كان معماريا أو لاندسكيب ، وبالمناسبة لابد إخواني من التنسيق بين المصممين المعماري والعمراني أو التخطيطي أو اللاندسكيبر حتى يكون المنتج متكامل ، وأرجو من الله أن نتعاون من أجل تحسين منتجاتنا العمرانية المتكاملة ، وأرجوه أيضا ألا تكون المنافسات في سوق العمل بين المهندسين قاطبة حائلا بين هذه الغاية الكريمة، هذا أولا .

وثانيا : هذا إخواني ما نتفنن فيه من أجل إعمار الدنيا ؛ فحري بنا أن تنفنن وأن تنفانى من أجل إعمار آخرتنا 

جزاكم الله خيرا
أخوكم تامر (مهندس لاندسكيب)


----------



## sasy0o0o (8 نوفمبر 2007)

نتمتى معك نفس الامنية


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## بيكووو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الخ تامر كلامك معقول جدا
وهذا مقطع مقتبس لمشاركة اخرى من الاخ ابوصالح
بالمقطع التالي من مقدمة ابن خلدون

فمن كلام المؤبذان بهرام بن بهرام في حكاية البوم التي نقلها المسعودي أيها الملك إن الملك لا يتم عزه إلا بالشريعة والقيام لله بطاعته والتصرف تحت أمره ونهيه ولا قوام للشريعة إلا بالملك ولا عز للملك إلا بالرجال ولا قوام للرجال إلا بالمال ولا سبيل للمال إلا بالعمارة ولا سبيل للعمارة إلا بالعدل والعدل الميزان المنصوب بين الخليقة نصبه الرب وجعل له قيما وهو الملك ومن كلام أنوشروان في هذا المعنى بعينه الملك بالجند والجند بالمال والمال بالخراج والخراج بالعمارة والعمارة بالعدل والعدل بإصلاح العمال وإصلاح العمال باستقامة الوزراء ورأس الكل بافتقاد الملك حال رعيته بنفسه واقتداره على تأديبها حتى يملكها ولا تملكه وفي الكتاب المنسوب لأرسطو في السياسة المتداول بين الناس جزء صالح منه إلا أنه غير مستوف ولا معطى حقه من البراهين ومختلط بغيره وقد أشار في ذلك الكتاب إلى هذه الكلمات التي نقلناها عن الموبذان وأنوشروان وجعلهما في الدائرة القريبة التي أعظم القول فيها هو قوله العالم بستان سياجه الدولة الدولة سلطان تحيا به السنة السنة سياسة يسوسها الملك الملك نظام يعضده الجند الجند أعوان يكفلهم المال المال رزق تجمعه الرعية الرعية عبيد يكنفهم العدل العدل مألوف وبه قوام العالم العالم بستان ثم ترجع إلى أول الكلام 

انتهى


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أخ تامر بما أنك مهندس لاندسكيب وبما انى احب جدا وبشغف اللاندسكيبينق فأرجو منك افادتنا بمقاطع من محاضرات
مهما كانت اهميتها للاستفاده


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

مع ان الموضوع قديم لكن يستاهل الرد ...


----------



## mariamq8 (29 يونيو 2009)

وايييييييييييييد حلوووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## mohamed2009 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## hananfadi (29 يونيو 2009)

very nice hotel thanks to you


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

جميل جداااا


----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)

*رائع .. ليس فقط التصميم المعماري 
بل حتى التصميم العمراني ومدى ملائمته للطبيعة 
فعلا المصمم أتقن وتفنن في أسلوب الراحة
ألف شكر يالغلا على هالصور الرائعة *


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نوزمي (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخوي أحمد عالصور الجميلة


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عايشة الزناتي (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي صور الفندق الجميل 
واتمن ان احصل علي مساقط وقطاعات لي فندق لغض التحليل اي امثله وبدايل من اجل الداسة 
مطلوب مني تصميم فندق فيه 100 سرير


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

